# where are the after-life fantasy novels?



## alligatorman (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't say I've read every sci-fi/fantasy novel in existence, but it seems that there are very few books that use the an alternative afterlife as their world. It's always a land far away, or a parallel universe, or another time.

Can anyone think of any? All I could come up with is a movie called Defending Your Life which is really a comedy and a blog called manspiritbeast.blogspot.com which is touting itself as the first non-fiction account of life after death, but is really just a fantasy adventure (I hope). 

I reckon it's because sci fi authors don;t want to walk into the potentially controversial area of reliogion and offending fanatics (ala Salman Rushdie)


----------



## chrispenycate (Aug 17, 2006)

Haven't really concentrated on the problem yet, but how about Niven and Pournelle's "Inferno" as a fiest try?


----------



## hypocriticHarkonnen (Aug 17, 2006)

Wish List by Eoin Colfer!!!!! Very short, but cute! If you want something light, that is.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 17, 2006)

The Riverworld series by PJ Farmer. Excellent read by the way. Pretend the miniseries never happened. 

S. Brust also wrote a novel called "To Reign In Hell" about the machinations and politics of heaven and hell. 

The was a short story collection out a few years ago that was entitled something like "Dante's Inferno" or some such. 

Although its in graphic novel form, Gaiman's Sandman series could fall under this category.

Perhaps Piers Anthony's Incarnations of Immortality also? 

Those are the ones that pop to the top of my mind. 

Niven created an amusing "afterlife" in Dreampark also.


----------



## chrispenycate (Aug 17, 2006)

Heroes in Hell series (don't quite know how many books, but lots) by Janet Morris _at al_, like "To your scattered bodies go" (Riverworld) mixing protagonists of various eras, multiple cultures.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 17, 2006)

Good call on that Heroes in Hell, I remember them. I had always thought they might be interesting...


----------



## alligatorman (Aug 17, 2006)

As a relative newcomer to sci-fi, I hadn't heard of Riverworld but looked it up on Wikipedia. Wow - sounds very well imagined. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 17, 2006)

Compulsory reading (if you can get your hands on it) is The Brothers Lionheart by Astrid Lindgren (1973). It's a tale about two young brothers dying in the modern world, entering an afterlife realm called Nangijala, much like the typical Fantasy world, with horses and dragons.

It's considered a children's book, but some passages are _very_ sad; it's topclass writing, a true Swedish classic.

It was also adapted as a movie.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 17, 2006)

E. R. Eddison's classic _Mistress of Mistresses_ is about the afterlife of a hero and his multiple incarnations (some of them simultaneous, although they don't know it!), in a fantastic otherworld.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 17, 2006)

Teresa Edgerton said:
			
		

> E. R. Eddison's classic _Mistress of Mistresses_ is about the afterlife of a hero and his multiple incarnations (some of them simultaneous, although they don't know it!), in a fantastic otherworld.


 
Actually, the entire Zimiamvia set plays with that idea: *Mistress of Mistresses*, *A Fish Dinner in Memison*, and *The Mezentian Gate*, though Eddison never lived to bring the last to final form, it has some sterling writing and a very well-formed outline that can be read and enjoyed.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 17, 2006)

oh, yeah, Riverworld! 

uh, the Vampire Chronicles? I know that's not exactly what you're after, though.


----------



## beenorthern (Aug 19, 2006)

How about *A Fine and Private Place* by Peter S. Beagle,

or *Johny & the Dead* by Terry Pratchett ...

and there's that movie *What Dreams May Come* based on the book by Richard Matheson ...

Thought of another one:  *Inferno* -- Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle ... *Kill the Dead* by Tanith Lee ... *The Other Wind* -- Ursula K. LeGuin  ... *Eyas* by Crawford Killian ... That's all I can think of.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know whether it falls exactly into this catergory but Peter F Hamilton's epic Night's Dawn trilogy deals quite strongly with the afterlife...


----------



## The Ace (Oct 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, I read "Riverworld,"  But my doctor says it will only be a matter of time before I can handle sharp objects again.  I have to admit that I found it dire.  The premise definitely has merit, though.


----------



## jackokent (Oct 4, 2006)

Thadlerian said:
			
		

> Compulsory reading (if you can get your hands on it) is The Brothers Lionheart by Astrid Lindgren (1973). It's a tale about two young brothers dying in the modern world, entering an afterlife realm called Nangijala, much like the typical Fantasy world, with horses and dragons.
> 
> It's considered a children's book, but some passages are _very_ sad; it's topclass writing, a true Swedish classic.
> 
> It was also adapted as a movie.


 
This took me back.  A fantastic book!

It's not exactly fantasy but Lovely Bones is a n afterlife book.


----------



## Leandra (Oct 5, 2006)

Thadlerian said:
			
		

> Compulsory reading (if you can get your hands on it) is The Brothers Lionheart by Astrid Lindgren (1973).



This book had a big impact on me - and most of the scenes were fixed into my mind for ever. Very emotional too, but in a beautiful way.

I'd like to add the works of Philip K. Dick - especially *UBIK*. However, any story in which Mr. Vogelsang's moratorium appears uses the same idea of afterlife.


----------

